# wacom tablet&powerbook(G4)



## creamteddy (Jun 20, 2003)

i use wacom intuos w/ my new powerbook (osx 10.2.6) and the newest tablet driver from wacom...

the problem is that the computer doesn't recognize the driver when i have the tablet unplugged and plug it onto the computer ... (i.e. it works when the tablet is plugged in when the computer starts up)   then i need to restart the computer with the tablet plugged in or if i don't want to restart, i need to uninstall the driver and install it again (i have the aliases handy on the desktop... )  

... i have asked the tech support for help (they are quick and friendly) but so far the problem hasn't been solved... 
i wonder if anybody has the same problem or anybody knows how to solve it...  
 thank you very much


----------



## creamteddy (Jun 21, 2003)

it's me again...
the tech support wasn't helpful enough, but i happened to download the same tablet driver from the apple download page (i'd used the one from wacom) and tried the driver that looked exactly the same to me as the one from the wacom download page...    and it worked!   ...  it's beyond me to see the difference between the 'same' drivers though...
i just posted this for anybody to solve the same kind of problem in future...
thanks


----------

